# 1970 Seahorse Issue



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Horsepower of engine? :-?


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

20 hp...sorry about that. Compression was checked at 120 for top and 125 for bottom.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Are you sure both cylinders are firing? Those 20 ci engines will run on one, but no power. If both plugs are firing then the carb is the next place I would look.

Frank_S


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

23 mph today. Checked cylinders last night. going to keep running and see if it stays consistant.

Thanks


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Got a bad seal somewhere...getting water in the foot


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

bummer doesnt that foot have a two piece housing? - theyll be screws in the bottom on both sides
if so you should be able to get a kit fairly cheaply (20 - 30 bux and theyre pretty straighforward to do....


----------

